# Bought a collection in Tewksbury, MA



## RIBottleguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Craigslist gave me a nice reward last month.  I usually don't search that far from RI, but a picture caught my eye, and I gave the seller a call.  He was looking for $150 for six boxes, and some looked pretty good.  He said he was having someone come by and appraise them, and on the day I was going to drive up, he says his friend appraised the collection at $1,000, but he only wanted $500.  Irritated, I still decided to make the trip.  The bottles were very varied, from pontil slicks to 1970s Cokes.  Some of the nicer bottles had damage, and I explained how damage impacts the value of a bottle.  Anyway, I ended up buying the collection, and spend $300.  Below are some of the highlights. Dr. S. Arnold's Balsam, a rare RI pontiled medicine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hands down the crudest (and earliest) Rumford Chemical Works I have ever seen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Golden Treasure (ca. 1870 witch hazel medicine)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Rare Boston coffee jar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ayers Hair Vigor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Baker's Great American Specific
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was happy to add this scarce amber Burnetts to my Burnett run.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 John Hecht 1862
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 S.O. Richardson's Bitters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Medicine, ca. 1820s-40s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pontiled cruet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Battery jar


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2015)

Superb.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Jan 3, 2015)

I really like the 1820-40 medicine. If you can part with it let me know.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 3, 2015)

An over used word but,,,,,, KILLER!       Jim


----------



## dw3000 (Jan 6, 2015)

Some nice bottles there.  Good score.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 7, 2015)

Terrific Finds! I'd say it was well worth the $300 investment. Love that Golden Treasure Barrel.


----------



## Dcravosa (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 9, 2015)

Anything from Lawrence Mass in there guy?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 10, 2015)

Not that I recall, but I do have 1 or 2 of the common Curran &  Joyce bottles from Lawrence.


----------

